# [EVDL] Moose van failure code



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

Looks like electric rates are the least of my problems right now. On my
Green Vehicles Moose with 20kw motor I got an E 2 failure code today. It
happened when accelerating a little too hard in 2nd gear. It has cut out on
me before but this time I got an E 2 code and the van will not start. I
spoke with someone that told me that the code was for the IGBT. I know this
is not much information but does anyone think this a fixable issue? Other
than getting a new controller. 

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Moose-van-failure-code-tp4078855p4078855.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's an update on the Green Vehicles Moose E2 error code. I was told to try
taking one of the battery connector bars off to depower the system and to
see if it was the contactor malfunctioning. About a minute after
disconnecting the battery the contactor popped or disengaged. I reconnected
the battery bar, turned the key on, heard the contactor clunk (hadn't heard
that in a while) and the error code was gone, pushed the accelerator and the
motor came to life. Yeah.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what to look for regarding a sticking
contactor? How to fix or prevent?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Moose-van-failure-code-tp4078855p4092869.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it possible that the coil overheated causing the cylinder to stick? That
is what happened one of mine when a controller I was testing put 68V to a
12V coil.



> Mark F <[email protected]x> wrote:
> > Here's an update on the Green Vehicles Moose E2 error code. I was told to
> try
> > taking one of the battery connector bars off to depower the system and to
> ...


----------

